# Der König der Löwen: Erste Cast-Ankündigungen für die Realverfilmung des Disney-Klassikers



## CarolaHo (18. Februar 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Der König der Löwen: Erste Cast-Ankündigungen für die Realverfilmung des Disney-Klassikers* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Der König der Löwen: Erste Cast-Ankündigungen für die Realverfilmung des Disney-Klassikers


----------



## RedDragon20 (18. Februar 2017)

Ich mag ja die Neuverfilmungen alter Disneyfilme. Besonders Das Dschungelbuch war echt gut. Aber das zeigt doch wieder nur, dass es an neuen Dingen mangelt und man nicht kreativ sein will. ^^


----------



## xNomAnorx (18. Februar 2017)

Bei König der Löwen bin ich da ja aber sehr skeptisch 
Sogar von Aladin und Mulan werden Realverfilmungen kommen...


----------



## Enisra (18. Februar 2017)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Ich mag ja die Neuverfilmungen alter Disneyfilme. Besonders Das Dschungelbuch war echt gut. Aber das zeigt doch wieder nur, dass es an neuen Dingen mangelt und man nicht kreativ sein will. ^^



naja, wobei König der Löwen auch nur eine Kopie von Kimba, der Weiße Löwe war :x


----------

